# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Vallë jetoj kot?!...

## Agim Doçi

Të dashur bashkforumas. Po hap një temë poetike ku sejcili mund të shkruaj se si po e kalon jetën? A ka kenaqësi apo nën nje stres te pandalshem mbijeton.

Kur jemi gjallë, ankojmë gjithmonë
Sa pak i japim njeri tjetrit
Kalon një jetë asgjë skuptojmë
Çfar na mungonkujtojmë të vdekurit.

Dhe ikin vitet, krejt pakuptuar
Askush skujton çfar ishte dje
Në rrugë kalon krejt i hutuar
Nuk di ku shkonnuk di kush je.

Të njejtat lajme në tezgë gazetash, 
Ngado që shkon vetëm reklama
Një jevgë që shet një grumbull teshash
Beton, pisllëkkjo është Tirana.

Lart në një mur, një poster blu
Dhe nën një streh një poster rozë
Sa korrupsion që është këtu?!...
Policë pa larëbenza nervozë!

 Në një ekran, dy vetë që çirren
Dhe titrat poshtë: - Po bëjmë debat!
Politikanë që vetëm ngjirren
Ky tranzicion sa shumë i gjat!?

Njerëz të trishtuar, pa dritë në sy
Dhjetra lypsarë me duart shtrirë
Më thuaj Zot, çtë bëra ty?!...
Një lutje kamveç një dëshirë.

Të jap gjithshka, merrmë dhe mua!
Vetëm buzëqeshjen na kthe o Zot,
Asgjë më shumë nga Ti nuk dua!
Ose më thuaj që jetoj kot.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Të dashur bashkforumas. Po hap një temë poetike ku sejcili mund të shkruaj se si po e kalon jetën? A ka kenaqësi apo nën nje stres te pandalshem mbijeton.
> 
> Kur jemi gjallë, ankojmë gjithmonë
> Sa pak i japim njeri tjetrit
> Kalon një jetë asgjë skuptojmë
> Çfar na mungonkujtojmë të vdekurit.
> 
> Dhe ikin vitet, krejt pakuptuar
> Askush skujton çfar ishte dje
> ...


Besoj vec ne poezi e keni kete mendim...?

----------


## Agim Doçi

Poezia asht e vetmia pjese e jetes qe me ka mbetur. Gjithshka tjeter e kam humbur...

----------


## DI_ANA

> Poezia asht e vetmia pjese e jetes qe me ka mbetur. Gjithshka tjeter e kam humbur...


Pershendetje Miku im....I nderuar Poet.

Nuk me vjen mire te lexoj keto rreshta dhe pesimizmin ne vargjet e tua...
Nuk me vjen mire ti lexoj nga dikush i cili gjithe jeten e tij  ka qendisur me penen e tij vargjet me te bukura te dashurise...
Kam patur fatin dhe nderin e madh t'iu takoj nga afer dhe ishit ju ai qe me thate qe asnjehere ne jete nuk duhet te dorezohemi pasi asgje nuk eshte e lehte por ama çdo gje kapercehet!
A e keni idene se sa shume i keni dhene atij vendi me shkrimet e juaja?!!!
A e keni idene se sa njerez ju lexojne,ju duan dhe ju admirojne?!!!
Njera nga keto jam edhe une...Ndaj te lutem dua te lexoj ato vargjet aq te bukura dhe te arritshme te te madhit dhe te pathyeshmit Agim Doçi.
Nuk je vetem miku im dhe nuk te ka ngelur vetem poezia!
Ke admirimin,respektin dhe dashurine e shume njerezve, gje e cila me duket teper e shtrenjte dhe fisnike.

PS : Shpresoj te takohemi se shpejti...Ju perqafoj me shume respekt e dashuri!

Diana

----------


## Agim Doçi

DI ANA shume te falem nderit per fjalet e dashura dhe te mrekullueshme.! Po nis te shkruaj diçka tashti! Po,po tashti! Lus Zotin te mos me rezultojne vargje pesimiste....

Jam shtrirë permbys në vetminë time
Pra nuk kam qiell permbi sy....
Kam veç trishtim madje shumë dhimbje
Eh...! Sa pak më duket vehtia pa Ty.

Nuk kam deshirë më për asgjë...
Pertoj te shkruaj...te vjershëroj
Ndoshta ka ikur dhe s'kthehet më
Ajo qe deshta...ndaj kot dhe rroj.

Sa shumë kam mallë, o Zot të lutem
Përse më dhê denim pa hak?!...
Në varr, në tokë, dua të futem
sa pak jetoj...vërtetë sa...pak!

----------


## pranvera bica

> Poezia asht e vetmia pjese e jetes qe me ka mbetur. Gjithshka tjeter e kam humbur...


Po Ju jeni gjalle apo jo?Dhe deri sa egzistoni duhet te jetoni dhe...vjersheroni...Respekte per Ju!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Pranverë.

Te gjallosh asht tjeter dhe te jetosh asht krejt tjeter.

Kur te humbasin ata te mirët
dhe mbetesh vetem ti dhe nata
jeton nen qiell, me ngjyre te hirët
atje ku s'ka më serenata...

respekt per ty

----------


## Exha

I nderuar...
E kuptoj. Nganjëherë njeriu mund të bie në pesimizëm. Por jo përherë. Nëse je ai që të kam parë në kuiz "Kush do bëhet milioner?"Atje nuk ishe shumë pesimist, bile ma shtove edhe më shumë një të vërtetë. "Nuk jam aq i menqur sa të bëhem budallai më i madh"...Ndoshta të kujtohet.
Ju përshëndes...I nderuari Agim...

----------


## Agim Doçi

Dikur kam qenë i pasur shumë
Një pasuri të patreguar...
Nga lumturia nuk flija gjumë
se ish shpirt i dashuruar!

Tashti jam vetëm në mesin tuaj
rrëzuar keqas permbi vetminë...
Më duket vehtia si mish i huaj
që lidhje s'ka me lumturinë...

Tashti i vetëm dhe fukara
Pa dashur dhe pa një shpresë
Dy metra vend kjo tokë i ka
per gjithesejcilin sapo te vdesë...

ndoshta jam gjallë, se jam denuar
Te vuaj vetëm, të gjithe trishtimin
Kaloj mes varresh, si shpirt harruar
kerkoj nje emër...një emër timin

----------


## riza2008

Pershendetje Agim! Vargjet panvarsisht ç'far perfaqsojne,dhimbje,dashuri,apo ç'do aspekt tjeter,ju jeni mjeshter dhe e perpunoni mire.Si gjithnje gdhendes i vargut dhe skalites i germes.Ju pergezoj per kete dhe ne nje far mase ju kam dhe zili(Kuptohet per mire).Ne respekt te temes tende po vargezoj dhe une pak.


Përse jetoj?.......

Në krahët e vetmisë kam mbetur
Dhe e gdhij natën si lugat.
Për ç'far kam dashur,jam i etur,
Ç'far më mungon, më zuri mat.

Sa herë në ditë e pyes veten:
Përse jeton i gjallë mbi dhe?!
Përgjigjet vijnë si lum,si dete,
As kush s'ma thotë:Përse rroj pse?...

Një gjë të sigurtë e kam pranë,
Përgjigje për këtë s'pranoj.
Ata që ikën dhe më lanë
Në heshtje thonë :breshka: ot që jetoj.

----------


## _Mersin_

> Pranverë.
> 
> Te gjallosh asht tjeter dhe te jetosh asht krejt tjeter.
> 
> respekt per ty


 Frymezim hyjnor i nderuar Agim.Pergezime.

Vdekja klinike ndodh kur shpirti del per disa caste nga trupi.Nje trup me jete por pa shpirt eshte i vdekur.Sikur ta ushqenim shpirtin do ta kuptonim se ai eshte gjalleria dhe jeta e jone.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Pranverë.
> 
> Te gjallosh asht tjeter dhe te jetosh asht krejt tjeter.
> 
> Kur te humbasin ata te mirët
> dhe mbetesh vetem ti dhe nata
> jeton nen qiell, me ngjyre te hirët
> atje ku s'ka më serenata...
> 
> respekt per ty





E  respektoj gjendjen tuaj...por...


...dhe kur gjen te mire te tjere...
...qe jeten duan te t'a gezojne!
Jeto nen Diell,mos u ndje i mjere...
Se ngrohtesia  sjell dhe...serenata...

----------


## murik

> Të dashur bashkforumas. Po hap një temë poetike ku sejcili mund të shkruaj se si po e kalon jetën? A ka kenaqësi apo nën nje stres te pandalshem mbijeton.
> 
> Kur jemi gjallë, ankojmë gjithmonë
> Sa pak i japim njeri tjetrit
> Kalon një jetë asgjë skuptojmë
> Çfar na mungonkujtojmë të vdekurit.
> 
> Dhe ikin vitet, krejt pakuptuar
> Askush skujton çfar ishte dje
> ...



Po marojme vete ne para se t'maroj ky tranzicion..

----------


## Agim Doçi

Ngado qe shkoj, njerëz te merzitur
Ne rruge, ne treg, ne autobuzë
portret gri, me sy të fikur...
Vajza qe ecin gjithë hundë e buzë...

me mijëra zile celularësh...
gishta nervozë mbi çdo tastierë
dhe SMS-të plot mllef shqiptarësh...
hashash...pak drogë...muzikë e çjerrë!

Asnjë buzeqeshje, klithëm gëzimi...
boshllek shpirtnor, asgje me shumë
policë të vrarë...kortezh varrimi...
dhe Ligji GAY - NJë LIGJ Më SHUMë...?!

Pa kod moral, pa pikë virtuti
Me xhepat plot MAFIA  e atdheut
Mjer Shqipëtarët - i mbuloi m...ti
u dhje...në sternipat e Skenderbeut....

----------


## Exha

Nga dhe pse kaq shumë zhgënjim dhe pesimizëm për jetën, për shqiptarët, për atdheun. Nuk e kuptoj. 
Vërtetë përse ?!...
Nuk kam lexuar shumë nga Ju i nderuar. Për këtë edhe nuk di shumë për jetën e Juaj. Për këtë edhe e bëra at pyetje, ndoshta të pavendt. Nëse kam gabuar kërkoj ndjesë...

----------


## Agim Doçi

Exha!!!!!!
Aspak nuk ke gabuar. Une nuk jam ne gjendje te jem ma prej sodit optimist. kam humbur shume...shume gjana te shtrenjta...shume njerez te shtrenjte....shumeçka!

kam humbur te gjitha pasurite e mija
Madje kam humbur dhe poezinë...
Ka qenë e shkruar ndoshta prapësija
Te humb dikur dhe...lumturinë.

----------


## Dorontina

> Ngado qe shkoj, njerëz te merzitur
> Ne rruge, ne treg, ne autobuzë
> portret gri, me sy të fikur...
> Vajza qe ecin gjithë hundë e buzë...
> 
> me mijëra zile celularësh...
> gishta nervozë mbi çdo tastierë
> dhe SMS-të plot mllef shqiptarësh...
> hashash...pak drogë...muzikë e çjerrë!
> ...



Rrruget plot autobuset plot...
me njerz te hutuar ne tregje shkojn
me cellualar ne dor jeten  rrugeve  tregojn
sa çuditem sa shpejt iku jeta...
kemi shkur shum larg nga e verteta
askush spo shef vetem kur ti ndal vdekja

ne Pamje kur shkoj smund te lotoj
mendoj si... njerzit jetojn
si njeri tjetrin... nderojn
me qudit kjo koh..
asnji i lumtur e pun gjithkush ende don....

ka ardh nji kohe, teper interesante
e lus Perendin te mi ruj mendet e kokes
te behem mik me lule dhe natyren sot
njerzimi e ka humbur ftyren kot.......

dua te jem e fort me e fort se trimi
te qeshi me drejtesin te qeshi me "njerzimin'
dua te ha qka fitova, asgje mos te la kujt
dua te shiqoj rrezet e agimit...
dua te lexoj shkrimet e Agimit.....

----------


## _Mersin_

> Exha!!!!!!
> Aspak nuk ke gabuar. Une nuk jam ne gjendje te jem ma prej sodit optimist. kam humbur shume...shume gjana te shtrenjta...shume njerez te shtrenjte....shumeçka!
> 
> kam humbur te gjitha pasurite e mija
> Madje kam humbur dhe poezinë...
> Ka qenë e shkruar ndoshta prapësija
> Te humb dikur dhe...lumturinë.


Njeriu mund te humbi gjithcka, por humbja e vertet eshte kur nuk gjen Zotin, dhe qellimin e jetes.

Gjithmone na shqeteson pyetja:

Pse erdha ne kete bote?

----------


## salamanda

Jam ai zoteria i veshur shik
qe rremon koshat e plehrave...
dhe gjen mall kallp.
Propagande
(Burgosen disidentet,
por mendimet mbeten te lira)
Endem si turist pa harte,
pa aparat fotografik,
ndaj jeta sajon rrengje...
S'me mahnisin me
murmurimat e murgut fluturues...
Kur hesht beben qe belbezon, 
perpiloj epitafin tim:
"Ju betohem qe s'ankohem!"

----------


## bili99

> Dikur kam qenë i pasur shumë
> Një pasuri të patreguar...
> Nga lumturia nuk flija gjumë
> se ish shpirt i dashuruar!
> 
> Tashti jam vetëm në mesin tuaj
> rrëzuar keqas permbi vetminë...
> Më duket vehtia si mish i huaj
> që lidhje s'ka me lumturinë...
> ...



Poet  i  dashur Agim  Doci:
Tronditjet   ,mungesa,  humbjet  e  medha , pengjet  dhe  dashuria  pa fund , kur  prekin  nje   shpirt   poeti  ,jane  burim  i   vargjeve   te perjetshme  .

"Me  duket  vehtia  si mish i huaj",  vertete vargje ne  moment  qe pershkruan  nje dhimbje    qe  nuk  zhduket  pa   gjetur emrin atje ku ndahen jeta dhe vdekja (fizike  kuptohet,  se  poeti bashke  me  vargjet   e  bukura  do  rroje  perjete)
 "Kerkoj nje  emer..nje emer timin",por   mund  te  jetohet  jete  e  lumtur  edhe  me  dhimbje    qe   s'kalon  dhe  me  humbje  qe   s'mbarojne.

Me   humbje  dhe  per  toke,
te  munduar me dhimbje plot.
Te  lumtur me miq dhe  shoke,
Te buzeqeshur  dhe  kur  derdhim  lot...

Kur  humbim  te  dashurit nga kjo bote,
na  duket  jeta si ferr  pa   shpetim.
Derdhim  nje lot  dhe  pime  nje  gote,
Dite   e   Re, i  ri   haperim.

Drejt  epitafit   qe  kemi  jetuar,
vrapojme   te  lexojme  se  c'shkruan.
Poetet  jane  me  dhimbje  bekuar,
"Ketu  pushon poeti qe edhe ne  varr vuan"


Te  gjallet  me  te  gjallet,   humbjet  me  humbjet..  te  mbijetuarit   bashke  me  dhembjen si  fitimtar   te  kerrusur,  fitimtar  edhe  per  nje  dite,  edhe   per  nje  varg  edhe   per nje fryme...drejt  fundit  ,o  pafundesise!!?





me  nderime   per  poetin  Agim  Doci,
bili99

----------

